# Intel chipset i865P/PE/G/1848P ethernet controller driver



## SunshineDi (Jan 11, 2011)

I recently had to relay down windows on an older PC with an intel mother board with a chipset of i856P/PE/G/1848P. I do not have the chipset CD for it. I found the display driver and the audio driver, but I cannot find anywhere the ethernet controller driver that will allow me to actually connect to the internet. I have been searching for hours. Do you know where I can find it?


----------



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

visit the following link..
http://downloadcenter.intel.com

enter your product name..then select drivers you want..select your OS and then download..if you don't find the required driver then contact Intel customer care they wil provide you with better solution.


----------



## SunshineDi (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes. I tried that. It comes up with an error that there are no 865 chipset drivers to download.

However, I did finally find it.

INTEL 82547EI Gigabit Ethernet Controller Driver Download Windows 2000, 2003, 98, Me, XP


----------



## Paranjit (Jul 9, 2012)

so install them and see whether your issue gets solved or not? If not then contact Intel customer care for further help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What is the Mobo Model Number?


----------

